# Betta ready for some loving



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Hey everyone,


so a few days ago I saw my betta trying to build a bubble nest in his aquarium. Since there isn't really any material to build it with because I took the moss out it is basically just a mountain of bubbles floating on top of the water. He also swims around flaring at EVERYTHING in the aquarium. It doesn't even matter to him what he is flaring at; driftwood, sand, plants you name it. I'm guessing this is just normal behavior since he is becoming an adult (he grew like 3cm when I was in germany). Just thought I'd share this with you guys. It looks really cool to see him flare for once, but do I harm him by not allowing him to breed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think you will be harming him if you don't allow him to breed. My halfmoon flares when I open and close my hand near his tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bettas don't need materials to build a nest...if he desn't spawn it is no big deal....
but......
if you have a female that is full of roe ; she may not survive not breeding..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

ok sweet, I guess I'll just enjoy the awesome view. I would really love to get a female and actually do some breeding but my parents don't think that it's such a good idea


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

That is so cool, any nice pics of the nest.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I didn't think about doing any at the time and the filter current has taken appart the nest. I'm sure he'll do it again though in which case I'll post some pics


----------

